# Webbs Reptile Centre Glasgow Reptile Handling this Sunday 12th of June



## Bluejen (Jan 15, 2009)

Hello everyone

This Sunday we're having a reptile handling afternoon. There will be Caiman, big Snakes and more to meet. You can also get our photo taken with them.

The shop is open 12pm-4pm with Reptile handling on from 1pm-3pm

Our address is: 

407 Shields Road
Glasgow
G41 1NY
0141 429 6449

More details on our FB page: www.facebook.com/webbsglasgow

:welcome::welcome::welcome:

We had a similar event at our Gloucester store during the last bank holiday weekend and it was great fun. Here are some pics from the Gloucester event


----------

